# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker  DC Unlocker v..1018

## gsm_bouali

*DC Unlocker v..1018 
new Airtel version +13 modems and routers added*   
Added unlock support for  *Modems:*
Huawei E3251 Hilink
Huawei E359
Huawei T353
ZTE MF823
ZTE Vodafone K4505-Z
ZTE Vodafone K5006-Z
Longcheer WM72 (new modification LQA00D8.1.2_MG66)  *Routers:*
Huawei *Vodafone R208*
Huawei *B200*
Huawei *B932*
Huawei *E5756*
ZTE* Vodafone R203-Z*  *Embedded modules:*
Huawei EM920  *Customized modems:* *Huawei E1731 11.126.29.01.284 Jan 31 2013 15:02:49 (Airtel India)* 
Added direct access to support 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hichamaroc

شكرا لك أخي الكريم و بارك الله فيك

----------


## mjidos

شكرا لك أخي الكريم و بارك الله فيك

----------


## ابو بسمة

شكرا لك أخي الكريم و بارك الله فيك

----------


## waelstar

شكراً لك على الموضوع

----------


## othmano

شكرا اخي الكريم على مجهودك

----------


## mars3000

موضوع يستحق التنويه

----------


## hitserveur

merci beaucoup

----------


## dr.mo7amed

مشكور اخي العزيز

----------

